# Re: IUI THREAD - Poll for all IUI/IUI Turned IVF/IUI BFP's and IUI with V



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

so ahem where is the poll


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Patience is a virtue MRS!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

we want the poll,we want the poll,we want the poll !!!

^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^

ONLY JOKING HOLLY  

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

it's above Kelly  

xxx


----------

